# Lost Soul



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Was having my morning coffee and dinghy cruise when I came upon the Lost Soul slipped in the America Cup Harbor.

Is it in for maintenance ?, our they doing something for L&A ?? or did BB finally sell her ???, I thought she was listed at one time


----------



## LittleMissMagic (Oct 13, 2006)

BB did sell the Lost Soul. They are currently building a first of it's kind Shannon and following the progress in L&A.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks LittleMiss


----------



## TAK (Jul 14, 2003)

Actually LS is back on the market..

1981 Formosa 56 Center Cockpit Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

I have often wondered if Bob and Jody have any regrets selling her..


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm fairly sure I don't understand a word you said


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

He said, "ブランドタウンでの商品は一つコーチバッグ一つスーパーコピーといえ、お客様に届ける前にベテランって職人は注意して検査し、腕?r計も同じで専?T のゼンマイを検査した?C械で、細部でも本物と完全に再?Fされ、お届けた商品は?O上の逸品だと承?Zし ます。常にベストな状シャネルバッグ?Bでお使いいただけるよう、最高の技?gときめ細やかなサービスをお届けしています。サイトに掲?dした 商品写真は絶対?g物に撮った写真ですから、プラダバッグご安心してください。 ?H切なオンラインサービス職人クロエバッグは毎日10?rー24?rにお客様の質問などをお受付きます。何か質問があればご?h慮なく聞いてください 。商品?Bえ?N富、お?Q生日に、就職祝いに、その他記念日にブランドコピーを超激安にご提供します。プ レゼント用ラッピングもでパネライ?r計きます、何か要求があったら、ラッピングして当サイトの商品でお客様の気持ちをお伝えるように願っています 。"


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Ya know, people will see these last two posts and wonder what the いただけ they're talking about

What language is that btw ?


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

Ya know, I could just about swap my condo for that boat. Think I could singlehand her?:laugher FWIW, the seller paid Bob a LOT more than what he's now asking, according to Bob.

Mike


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

poopdeckpappy said:


> Ya know, people will see these last two posts and wonder what the いただけ they're talking about
> 
> What language is that btw ?


I dunno. All I get is gibberish instead of actual characters.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

That'd be chinese


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> That'd be chinese


Reason # 247 that I'm glad to be an American. I'm not smart enough to learn THAT.

Mike


----------



## AndrewMac (Sep 11, 2009)

Japanese, actually.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Did I see somewhere that Bob's new (and not yet wet) Shannon is already for sale too? Or maybe I read that you can you purchase a share of the new boat. Anybody else see this "news"?


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Funny, I remember when I subscribed to L&A.

I distinctly remember the issue where Bob announced that he had sold Lost Sole (he got an offer that he couldn't refuse), and was now looking for a new boat. _IN THAT SAME ISSUE_ there was a full page ad, presumably taken out by the new owner, announcing that Lost Soul was for sale.

In the next exciting issue, there was an article by Bob telling how he had met Walter Shultz, owner of the Shultz Boat Company (builder of Shannon Yachts), and that for a $1 deposit, Shannon was going to custom build a boat for Bob. This boat would enter the Shannon line as the Shannon 52 Global (MSRP $1,262,500). I wondered what the other considerations of the contract were (perhaps Bob's soul?), but not enough to renew my subscription. The full page ad for Lost Sole was in that issue too. That was well over a year ago...


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Here it is... on Page 80 of the online version of L&A;


> Due to the slowdown in the economy, here is the chance to own a 25-50% share of this great vessel. The plan is for the boat to spend the first couple of seasons in the Caribbean and New England, and after the boat show circuit is completed, who knows? Retail value of the boat $1.5M 1/4 share $275K


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

See what happens when you don't renew your subscriptions.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

After reading a few of Bob's yarns (_The Sailing Life_, _Letters from the Lost Soul_), I'm not sure I'd want 1/4 share of his boat.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

I've met bob & jody a couple of times. 
Not that I'm anything special, but something never did sit right. I'm not perfect, ask any one of my ex-wives, they'll tell you in no uncertain terms. I'm not jealous, whatever blows your skirt up, eh? 

Look, when this whole lost soul refit came about, I smelt sumpin'.

I've been a vendor, I know cost structure and advertising rates and a lil about marketing. 
I know that an A/C system, a set of sails, a boom,washer/dryer, what ever product you're pushin', even with a couple of techs to install said pieces parts is REAL cheap in exchange for a writeup in a mag and residual exposure. 

Imagine my non surprise when less than a season after lost soul was completely done over the announcement that she was for sale was posted. Go figure.

I said then that this pair made conchyjoe look like a piker. 

For that, I was told that I suffered from a rectal/cranial insertion, that I had no idea what i was talking about, and that I should really go listen to the jimmy buffett wannabe guy they have a lovefest with. 
whatever.

Moving on, again, it was no surprise that they were gonna build a custom shannon-like tub and cruise the world. 
hey, it was all bob&jodys, no mistake about that.
gimme a friggin' break. 
Now its nothing more than a timeshare. toldya.
if it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck....

no, I don't wonder why I don't hang around anymore.


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Before we rake Bob across the Internet, there are a few reasons for the latest news. Jodi has a serious illness for which she is recovering from. I believe the "C" word is involved. Like a great husband, Bob stood by Jodi's side. As we all know, any type of medical care is exorbitantly expensive. Not sure if Bob health insurance covered most of the expenses. I doubt it. With her health in jeopardy, the new Shannon was put on hold. Jodi health came first. From what I last heard she is recovering but not well enough for the sailing that they want to do. Tying up a million dollar boat to a dock is not what this boat was built to do. The concept of a timeshare in a boat is not new. I think Bob is trying to recover some of the expenses of this yatch while at the same time, preserve some time on it when they can. I cannot blame the guy.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry, I don't want to come across as kicking Bob, especially when he and Jodi may be down. I did, however, find it "fishy" that he announced the sale of the boat in the mag, and an ad for the boat for sale was in the same issue.


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

It is his mag after all, lock stock and barrel, so I guess he can do anything he wants. Having said that, I know the magazine was for sale a few years back but not sure he found a buyer for it.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Are there any pics of the Shannon?


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Smack - There's a few pics online. Check Schultz's site here: Motorsailer with a full rig by Shannon Yachts

and you can check page 80 of the latest edition of Seafaring magazine (Latitudes & Attitudes Magazine #116 January 2010)


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Cool. Thanks kw.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

smackdaddy said:


> Are there any pics of the Shannon?


You can also follow the link that I posted in my 1st post.


> This boat would enter the Shannon line as the Shannon 52 Global (MSRP $1,262,500).


As BB would type, "Kewl."


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Herli - I hit that link - but from what I could see there were only drawings. I wanted pics, baby, pics!

Kw came through. Bitchin. Rad. And tubular.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

smackdaddy said:


> Herli - I hit that link - but from what I could see there were only drawings. I wanted pics, baby, pics!


(Some people's kids)









Shannon 52 Global "Attitude"Under Construction​


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks herli. BTW my mom told you to mind your own damn bidness on the whole offspring heckling thing.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Kewl! Glad I could help.

(...now where is that thread about how we all stay sane in winter?)


----------



## svsirius (Jan 14, 2007)

I remember when L&A first came out and I thought great finally a mag that would talk about cruising from a real perspective. Boy was I disappointed over time, it became all about swagger and image not about what real cruising was like, then it became all about the refit and new boats, then sold the boat and swore a $!MM boat was not them, oops two issues later, building a new Shannon. I too have met Bob and a couple of shows, and it became clear to me it's all about Bob, his mag and the business. Go figure he's just another capitalist at heart. I just can't get excited about what the mag and his lifestyle represents. It's not about clean wake, leave things better than you found them etc.

BTW I did hear something is not great with his wife and obviously as an individual I wish them nothing but the best in terms of health etc.


----------



## Jasper Windvane (Mar 2, 2006)

I like looking at the mag, I think maybe I've purchased one issue. 
L&A is a refreshing difference from mags like Good Old Boat. I 
can only read so many stories about some guy who paid $10 dollars 
for a 50' sailboat, brought it home, and in two weekends turned it 
into a magnificent sailing yacht. Or the GOB stories about some 
guy who has created a new this and that, made a this and that, etc. 
I always get the "when do these folks go sailing" thoughts after reading 
an issue. On the other hand, L&A presents fun side of sailing. Lots of 
happy faces on happy boats sailing in the Florida/Bahama's sunshine. 
I don't pay much attention to Bob, the publisher, or hardly any of the 
other articles, I just thumb through. I like to look at the doo dadds 
for sale. The photos. Etc. Sorry to hear about Bob's wife. Life 
getting in the way of sailing.. seems to be a theme lately.


----------



## Curt (May 29, 2006)

cardiacpaul said:


> no, I don't wonder why I don't hang around anymore.


Maybe let me know wehre your hanging out at now.

I don't get on the board here as often as I used to but I like a lot of the information and most of the people are nice.

I may still have your number and email in my private messages and will go through them to see.

Curt


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

I've subscribed to L & A since it started. Lately, I check out the boat reviews, read Woody's latest article on some delivery (kill me, I enjoy it) and a few pages later I hit the half magazine full of ads (including all the Seafarer stuff). I find my favorite mag these days is This Old Boat. Guess me and my boat are both getting old & crusty.

Mike


----------



## TimofBlindSquirrel (May 21, 2009)

*L&A and Good Old Boat Mags*

First off, lets all hope Jody makes a full recovery.

When I subscribed to L&A I thought it was funny that Bob made several comments about the cost and complexity of owning a million dollar yacht(he was referring to the Lost Soul). The next month he writes about building the Shannon at $1.2m. Granted, he bartered advertising space for equipment, he is a smart guy. I don't subscribe anymore, but I am dying to find out what current subscribers bought for BB and Jody.

Good Old Boat is an excellent magazine if you interested the mechanical side of sailing. I have been friends with the publishers since the late 1980's. I shared a marina with them when the idea of Good Old Boat was first discussed in the mid 1990's. If you want to learn about your boat, and you are a do it your self kind of person, it is a great read.

I stopped subscribing because they no longer spend much time talking about bigger cruising boats. They seem to focus on small boats, many of them trailerable. They are catering to their market, but I don't want to read articles about rehabbing a 22 footer with a pop top. They should change the name of the mag to Good Old Small Boat.

I love to cruise, but at the end of the day, I want to be comfortable on my boat. I sailed on my buddies 25 footer and I felt like I barely took a step up from camping. Karen and Jerry love that style of boat, but it wasn't for me. You can take a lot away from what they write about and apply it to bigger boats, but you can only read about those tiny boats for so long.

The great thing about sailing is that there is a boat, a magazine, and a destination for all of us. You just have to find the right combination.

Tim


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey timo - I'm just still trying to figure out how this joint venture thing is supposed to work. Are L&A posters on SN now?

BTW - I take GOB too...it was a gift. I won't renew. Plenty of info online to pay for mags.


----------



## TimofBlindSquirrel (May 21, 2009)

*Timeshare with Attitude*

The Shannon website said that BB's new boat is going to be called Attitude. Seems fitting.

I am guessing that a share of the Shannon would work like any timeshare. A few weeks a year where ever the boat happens to be moored. I am guessing you will also need to qualify as a sailor to buy in.

Partnerships can be tricky. What if one guy wants to add a second dinghy and you don't. Who has the voting rights? Who pays for what damage? I would rather just charter and not have to have all those concerns.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Something tells me Bitchin' will keep the "voting rights".


----------



## Danny33 (Nov 21, 2007)

Well said Smack Daddy !


----------



## MarioG (Sep 6, 2009)

well the came in with a newsstand copy of the Feb issue does this mean I have $7 share into the Shannon?

I would have a hard time knowing my wife was in BB bed. 

I'm going to be happy to move up to half that size and where would I live the other 3/4 of the time.


----------



## wescarroll (Jan 9, 2005)

I believe I saw an add in the current L&A for the uncompleted Shannon. Will try to check(I have an old mans memory, may forget to) and report back.


----------



## wescarroll (Jan 9, 2005)

Dream for Sale, Bitchen Global Shannon 52. Hit the button for the explanation.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

is too bad about jody. i hope she is gonna be ok.
the magazine was decent for a while. then it got commercialized as does everything.


----------



## VetMike (Mar 5, 2011)

No, Japanese. It's a mixture or kanji and kana and characters. I could dig out my Japanese dictionary but it has been an very long time.


----------



## Wolfman4u (Jun 19, 2011)

I don't even know why Iam on this website as Iam a old school Hermosa Beach Ca biker and know nothing about sailboats and have great respect fo Bob Bitchen Lipken for he knows how to live his dream and can put it in writing. Believe it or not sailors are kinda like bikers because we love adventure, we are clickish and belong to clubs, we like to party and even have tatoos and Bob like myself have met all these conditions. Live you Dream


----------



## CruiserJoe (Feb 21, 2011)

cardiacpaul said:


> I said then that this pair made ConchyJoe look like a piker.


They are pretty good friends.... That should tell you something.


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

VetMike said:


> No, Japanese. It's a mixture or kanji and kana and characters. I could dig out my Japanese dictionary but it has been an very long time.


Google Translate detects it as Japanese but the translation doesn't go so well:

Brand products in a super town although one copy of one of Coach bags, What is experienced craftsmen bring to you before then carefully examined, arms? Expertise in the same meter r? Examined the mainspring of T? In the machinery C, authentic in detail and completely re? is F, your product delivered? approved that gem on the O? to Z. Chanel bag is always the best form? get you up at B, the best technique • You deliver the service attentive and g. supra site photo products d is the absolute? from photographs taken in one g, please and worry Prada bag? Chloe bag maker online services appropriate H-daily 10? r - 24? you accept your question to us and r. us if you have any questions? Please listen into account rather than h. Item? example B? Fu N, you? Birthday to Q, to celebrate job and provides a very cheap brand your copy on other occasions. Panerai also for gift wrapping? can gauge r, if there is any request, your customers feel like our site and wrap products I hope to convey. "


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

sounds like spam, sans toast.....


----------



## Interaxions (Mar 11, 2011)

with such a beautifully maintained vessel - why would they need such an extensive WIRE inventory - this worries me as I am looking at a formosa 51 - also well kept - I know things break at sea but....EXQUISITE SHIP!


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Looks like all small gauge wire - it pays to be self sufficient. I think tinned marine wire may be hard to find in the South Pacific and expensive if you do find it.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Bob's a player. I'd bet his buck bought him first rights of refusal against any other buyer on the Shannon, and Shannon in turn is getting lots of free press while basically building one large new hull "on spec" hoping they'll be able to sell it when it is complete.

If Bob can sell shares...all's fair in love and war, that's a good way to make a profit too, isn't it?


----------



## rkfitz (Nov 6, 2007)

I spoke with Jodi at the Newport boat show, she said she is doing fine and she looked great. With the bad economy, ad revenue is down and they can't afford to finish the Shannon.


----------

